# 1998 nissan skyline r34 gtr for 12000 shipped



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

i can get a skyline gtr r34 for 12000 shipped but i was wondering how much it would cost to get it registered through motorex? I heard it was around 15-20000 for it to be done. if so is it worth it to wait and pay 32000-35000 for a skyline? It seems temping but i doubt i really want to.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ekb18c5 said:


> *i can get a skyline gtr r34 for 12000 shipped but i was wondering how much it would cost to get it registered through motorex? I heard it was around 15-20000 for it to be done. if so is it worth it to wait and pay 32000-35000 for a skyline? It seems temping but i doubt i really want to. *


for an R34 GTR? 35k??? AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

r34 gt-r's are going for over 50k on e bay sometimes even like 80k.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

umm yea its worth it...im not a huge fan of the skyline myself...but hey, everyone else seems to love em


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

First off if its a 1998 and an R34 - then its a GTS - not a GT-R. If its an R34 then its at least a 1999. And if its a 1998 - then its an R33...

When you look around at other R34 GT-R's in Japan going for between $30,000 - $60,000 - you have to ask yourself a question...

Why would someone sell one for $12,000 ?

Is it a GTS ?
Is it a stolen car ?
Is it missing some major parts ?
Is it a crashed car ? Even crashed and fixed are at the $30 ish range

Something seems a little fishy there....


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

I was on a japanese car site looking at R33 and R34 prices today and that is around what an R34 GT-T goes for. 

I've just had a look and the cheapest R34 GT-R i could find was $29,152.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, quoted on a new one it was around $98,000 last year.

Also they didn't release the R34 till 99, so I'm not quite sure, I'm guessing it's an R33


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

*r34*

is that only 1 cause I want one and will pay cash.where can I get 1 for that that is my dream ride.???Let me know k


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sped.. read this thread. OR get VERY familiar with the SEARCH function.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

I read the thread with the mention of 15-20k to get it legal in the us but I refuse to pay that for the minor mods it takes to get it legal.US customs will do it for a lot less than any company would and they will get a vin assigned to the car and an american title so if I can get one to my door for 12k then im all for it besides the US gives you 6 months to get it legal that is why people has shipped cars here to go on the gumball every year.
What SEARCH function are you talking about?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

at the top of the page there is a button and it looks like this:







if you press it and type info it will serch the forum for you.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

spedphreks said:


> *I read the thread with the mention of 15-20k to get it legal in the us but I refuse to pay that*


Then you're out of luck, no Skyline for you.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats nuts dude motorex deosnt have the monopoly on this sort of thing you know If I could find one for 12k I dont think Id have more in it than about 16k by the time its done.I dont have one and only started this thread cause someone said they knew where to get it for 12,not so people can harp on me about what I wll spend.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spedphreks _*Thats nuts dude motorex deosnt have the monopoly on this*


Oh great, another one of these...

Motorex does not technically have a monopoly but in practice they do.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

yeah Im not cracking them but their prices are very high for the little bit that needs to be done when customs can get the car titled for you. I guess that is who you got yours from.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

spedphreks said:


> *yeah Im not cracking them but their prices are very high for the little bit that needs to be done when customs can get the car titled for you. I guess that is who you got yours from. *


You just don't know even half of it. Do the research first. I'm sure Sean (tyndago) has a FAQ sheet prepared for this so I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

ok Ill check it out but as far as Ive found out so far is that there arent many things that need to be done to the car itself.I dont know cause I dont have one but I know I wouldnt pay some company more than I baught the car for to legalize it.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

where can I get this faq?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

spedphreks said:


> *where can I get this faq? *


A good place to start would propably be this thread: http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7254502&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Sami said:


> *A good place to start would propably be this thread: http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7254502&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1 *


couldn't have said it any better Sami. good job.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

hey sami thanks I tought it would be a few things involved to gettting one legaslized her in the staes bu tI now need to investigate this a little more.My original post wwas to see where I coould get an r33 for 12k but after all that and you harping me I think Ill just stick yo the rb25 det swap in my 240 sx.
You were actually helpfull case me engine importer told me like 16-18k for an r32 fromhim but I would have to get it legalizwd,
appreciate that dude


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey Sami. how much did you pay to get the beauty?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *hey Sami. how much did you pay to get the beauty? *


A few grands less than what the Motorex list price says: www.motorex.net


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

man I love when people don't know what they're talking about and start pullin attitude with people who know what's goin on.....................oh well, at least it's straightened out.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

it didnt have anything to do with knowing what I was talking about and then talking trash,I had read the post and asked one question about being able to obtain a car,then I was harped about the car becoming legal and it kinda snowballed a little.
I was just seeking information and know that this is a great site dedicated to the exchanging of information and tech,at least thats why Im here and appreciate everyones help.I am a new person to nissan and just need help.pease yall Im not here to argue cause I rely on you guys for help its all good


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's some site that a lot of Skyline owners are on, but I don't know what it is, cuz I'm not a skyline owner...........lol


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *there's some site that a lot of Skyline owners are on, but I don't know what it is, cuz I'm not a skyline owner...........lol *


www.skylinesdownunder.com is one that has lots of info. For info how to get it to USA you have to go to www.motorex.net


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive seen other sites where you can get cars imported,my local importer who I deal with quoted me $12k for an r32 but I am really interested in what all needs to be done to make it street legal.I have interacted with some people who let me know that customs can get a us title for the car but I dont think that includes mods to the car to get it registerable.If anyone has a list or site that will let me know what all changes need to be performed that would be great.I am interested in knowing ad be informed before I take such an expensive step otherwise its rb25 det in my 240.
Thanx guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

from what I know, bumpers have to be beefed up to match crash standards.................emissions controls done, ummmmm I know there's more...............


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

spedphreks said:


> *Ive seen other sites where you can get cars imported,my local importer who I deal with quoted me $12k for an r32 but I am really interested in what all needs to be done to make it street legal.*


You will need to be a registered importer (RI) to make cars street legal. The only RI for Skyline is Motorex so unless your importer is going through them... well, we've been throught this already.


----------

